# A post about bleeding in 1st Trimester



## Jetset

I was wondering whether the ladies who had experienced bleeding in the 1st trimester would mind giving an account of it for others to look at. It may give people a little bit of an idea what is acceptable and what to expect. 

For example...

When did you start bleeding?

How heavy was the bleeding?

What consistency was it (ie. were there clots / was it bitty / was it watery)

How long did it last?

What colour was the bleeding?

Any other information would be greatly received.


----------



## ~~Bambi~~

Hi, I think this is a great idea, I had some bleeding and it totally freaked me out so I'll share my story.

The bleeding started for me at 5 weeks and 3 days, heavy enough to leak through my underwear (sorry if tmi) and definitely bright red, I also had a small clot on this day. I didn't have any cramping whatsoever though. Naturally, I freaked out as I've heard red blood is bad so I went to EPU and got scanned at 5+5 and they saw gest sac and yolk sac but they still didn't know which way it would go.

I then had spotting from 5+5 until 6+3 so it lasted about a week but now it was brown and only on the toilet paper when I wiped. Had a scan at 6+3 and saw my lil bean along with a nice heartbeat.

In my case they couldn't find any reason for the bleeding. And it goes to show that not all bleeding has to be bad or have a negative outcome but should always be checked out!

I hope my story will help some ladies out there who are worried about bleeding!


----------



## bounceyboo

i posted my story on another ladies thread but i started bleeding lightly when i wiped after the bathroom and a bit on my underware light brown in color, went to the maternity hopsital where they checked me over gave me an internal scan i was 5weeks + 2days and they just saw the pregnancy sac where it should be the bleed ing stopped in the hospital n had none until a tiny bit of brown/yellow discharge with a bit of white thrown in for good measure on my underware, nothing when i wipe, last night again i called the maternity n they said that just to rest n observe it, going for my 7 week scan friday so hopefully will see my bean bouncing away all going well, have the normal cramps every now n then, no bleeding at all since that little bit last night,


----------



## x_Rainbow_x

Gladly....

4 weeks- the day my period was due i had a bright red bleed. Assumed it was my period but it last 5 hours and then went completly.. tested and it was possitive... 

5 weeks- i bled dark brown with pains.. had scan meassured 6 weeks and had a h/b

7 weeks- bled dark red everytime i was on my feet for longer than 4 hours.. had scan baby was measuring 8+5 baby was perfect

9 weeks- bled heavily dark red, odd bright red streak. lasted 5 days had pains, was convinced it was over. had a scan baby was perfect. 

10 weeks- had a small bleed after internal but settled and baby was still growing perfect. 

that was the last.. touch wood.


----------



## liz1985

I bled at just over 4 weeks after sex which was bright red, had turned brown by morning and then stopped. I did nothing about it despite being worried sick just put it down to sex and tried not to worry. I also had brown spotting between weeks six and seven, really light brown quite watery no clots or anything, with occasional mild cramps. I had a scan at 6 and 7 weeks and everything was fine both times saw and heard heartbeat on second scan. The bleeding was unexplained. I have had nothing since then, so fingers crossed when i have my 12 week scan everything will still be fine xx


----------



## pinkycat

I started with brown discharge at 5+2 which went on for 2days. rang EPU had a scan, gest sac and yolk sac was seen but nothing else. The next day i started bleeding heavily (red like AF with bits in almost like little threads ) sorry for TMI i bled for a week then it turned black like tar which lasted for 2days. I was examined by a doctor in A+E who confirmed a MC :cry: i cried for days. I was booked in 4 a scan to check i didnt need a DnC 10 days later. I went expecting the worst but there was my little bean with a HB :cloud9:

My *bean* is now 15weeks old and asleep in my arms now.

Chrissie xx


----------



## Ellie45820

With my first child I had some brown spotting around 8-9 weeks that lasted a couple days and went away and that is it.

With my second child I was 11w 5d and I had bright red HEAVY bleeding. It was soaking through a pad in 20 minutes so I went to the 
ER and they did a scan and the baby was fine and they had no idea why I was bleeding. I continued with the heavy blood with clots for about a week then for the next 10 weeks it varied between brown spotting and pink/red light bleeding. I went on to have a healthy baby boy and still have no idea what caused that.


----------



## Jetset

This is all excellent... Thank you! 

I will not put my experiences on until i know the outcome next Monday. A whole week to wait is very difficult. I phoned the emu this afternoon and they have told me to rest as my brown bleeding gets worse after working my horses.


----------



## pinkycat

Jetset said:


> This is all excellent... Thank you!
> 
> I will not put my experiences on until i know the outcome next Monday. A whole week to wait is very difficult. I phoned the emu this afternoon and they have told me to rest as my brown bleeding gets worse after working my horses.

I hope all is ok :hugs:
I remember the waiting,it was the hardest few days of my life xx


----------



## Saphira

I experienced some sort of bleeding from weeks 6-8. It started a day after my first appointment with a gynecologist and after having a vaginal ultrasound. This could have been what started it all although I'm still not sure to this day. Anyway, after having gone to the bathroom I noticed some dark brown blood (or discharge?) along with a a little red blood. I also noticed some very small dark pieces, kind of like pepper, in the toilet. I was of course alarmed and thought the worst. After having googled what happened I was almost sure I was losing my baby. :( My husband also googled and found out it could be a result of the stretching uterus. Well, I waited it out for a couple weeks while having on-and-off dark/light brown bleeding/discharge (was never heavy). When the blood was dark brown the consistency was thicker and when light brown the consistency was more watery. I couldn't stand living in the uncertainty any longer so got another appointment at 8 weeks. Turned out baby was doing fine, measuring well, heart beating away.. :) After that the brown blood completely stopped and there was just some light brown discharge for some days. Since week 9 the only discharge I've had has been clear or a light yellow color. After that experience I find it's safe to say not all bleeding automatically means the baby is being lost. I was told by the gynecologist that while bleeding isn't considered the norm in pregnancy, it can and does happen fairly often. The reasons vary but I think in most cases it has to do with the body, which is rapidly changing to support the growing baby.


----------



## xsadiex

When did you start bleeding?
At 6 weeks

How heavy was the bleeding?
At first just brown discharge but the next day was some brown blood, not too much like a period but enough to scare me!

What consistency was it (ie. were there clots / was it bitty / was it watery)
Watery

How long did it last?
Only a few days

What colour was the bleeding?
Brown

I was so scared it was the end but once it ended everything was fine it happened the day after dtd, but dtd lots since and all has been well, so bleeding isnt always bad!!


----------



## Jetset

Did any of you ladies have mild cramping? 

I know people say severe cramping is not good, but so many people seem to have mild AF type cramping or some pulling at this stage anyway. Has anyone had some bleeding and mild cramping?


----------



## Ellie45820

I have had cramping in the first trimester with all 3 of my pregnancies. It was a lot more mild than AF cramps but same type


----------



## pinkycat

I had cramping and bad backache during my bleeding. i remember i rang EPU and they told me to take paracetamol :hugs:


----------



## Lizziemm

I have had three episodes of mainly brown spotting - all has turned out well so far x
My first was 4wks 1 day, pinky brown for a day, then for the next 9 days it was only brown, sometimes thick and dark, sometimes light and watery, sometimes more yellow with brown stringy bits (tmi). This went on for 10 days in total. During this time I had strong at cramps- both in my back and stomach. As I'd had a previous loss, and experienced this then, I was totally convinced the pregnancy was over. Had a scan at 5wks 6 days, spotting had stopped by then, but only gestational and yolk sacks seen.
I had another episode of the same brown spotting at 7 weeks, lasted for 5 days. Scan at 8 weeks showed perfect kidney bean with heartbeat! :)
Had one more episode of the same spotting at 9wks, lasted 4 days. Had another scan at 11 weeks at my booking in spot and all was fine, and had my nt scan last Thursday, was 13wks 2 days, and all is fine! Had no spotting since, and have had the 'normal' mild cramping on and off throughout. Nothing as severe as I had with the first lot of spotting. Sorry for the long post, hope this is semi-reassuring. The waiting and being in limbo is hell, fingers crossed all is ok for u too at ur scan xx


----------



## can'twait

I had bright red bleeding accompanied by low down period type cramps at 4 + 3. Assumed it was a miscarriage but the bleeding and pain only lasted a few hours. Didn't have any clots but it was thick red blood. Went to the docs who arranged for me to be seen at EPU.  They only scan at 6 weeks so I had an agonising fortnight. All fine (luckily) at scan and we saw a little heartbeat. Midwife said it could have been the embryo bedding into my uterus. Still paranoid something will go wrong but fingers crossed it'll be a sticky one. Good luck if you have bleeding - we all understand how scary it is x


----------



## roomaloo

I currently have the feeling AF is going to arrive, very heavy feeling and crampy/achy. I'm 10+4 and today had some brown blood a couple of times when i wiped, and if i push down hard. Got appt with Midwife on wed so will discuss it then, not much they can do before i guess either way.


----------



## Jetset

Thanks again for sharing... I hope this will be helpful for other 1st trimester ladies!


----------



## Jaz02

I have a good story and a bad story.

Bad story:
At 9 weeks 5 days I was shopping and suddenly had EXTREME cramping, so bad that I was doubled over the shopping trolley and leaning on it for support. I walked out to the car, still doubled over and in pain and just clutching my abdomen. After about 15mins of this, it stopped. And I felt instantly better. I went home and carried on as normal.
A week later I had very light brown spotting when I wiped. Throughout the day it got darker and thicker almost slimy mud-like. I went to the docs who did a scan and said I had a missed miscarriage and baby had died at 9 weeks 5 days :cry:.

Good story:
At 6weeks 3days I had some pink tinged cervical mucus which was there everytime I wiped so went for emergency scan. They said baby was fine and there was a small dark area under the gestational sac that the bleed may have come from and not to worry. At 7 weeks 4 days, brown blood that kept leaking out when I was walking, back for a scan, baby was still fine but the bleed ( also known as a subchronic hematoma) was a little bigger hence more blood leaking. Apparantley its from baby implanting deeper into my uterus and making it bleed a little. But still, nothing to worry about. Have been advised to keep an eye on it in case it gets bigger or disrupts babys development later on.

Have another scan booked tomoro!


----------



## Saphira

Yes, I forgot to mention I had cramping accompanied by some brown blood. I felt like I'd get my period any day even before I took a pregnancy test, thus finding out later. The cramping didn't go away until week 7 or 8.


----------



## Jetset

I keep having a lot of brown bleeding For a few seconds then barely anything on the tissue when i wipe. It is not as heavy as a period when it comes but it's enough to scare me to death. It doesn't help that I have 1 week before the epu will see me!


----------



## maww

Today I would be about 3 weeks along. I took a test yesterday morning, the day my AF was due, and I was fairly certain it was positive. 

I had hoped to take another test to confirm but I was fairly certain I was pregnant (3 weeks of nausea, 2 weeks of exhaustion, tender lower abdomen, heightened sense of smell, etc). 

Then this morning I began bleeding - bright red with clots. I've had some light cramping as well. I went to the doctor but of course there is nothing that can be done because I am too early to scan; I simply have to wait to see if the blood gets worse or if it goes away. 

But hearing your stories gives me hope so thank you! I hope others can be reassured as well.


----------



## roomaloo

Just a little update on my brown spotting and cramping. I had a scan yesterday and saw my little baby jumping about and heard the hearbeat and it was as old as i thought it would be. They said they can see no reason for the spotting, it's just one of those things, possibly as the placenta is implanting. Implantation bleeds can happen throughout which i didn't know. Also, sonographer told me that 30% of women have spotting with know known cause and it causes no problems. Cramping is perfectly normal. Good luck ladies.


----------



## michelle25

When did you start bleeding? light brown on and off 5-6 weeks, RED started last night :/

How heavy was the bleeding? enough to be on my panties but not heavy enough for a period.

What consistency was it: brown- creamy, like brown discharge. red def blood, consistency of egg white

How long did it last? red is still happening on and off

What colour was the bleeding? ^

i know i have a SCH so im certain that is where it is coming from.


----------



## Poppy2012

Spotted at 10 weeks with 2nd child right before first OB appt. Went in immediately to office and scan showed little guy was just fine. It was just slight spotting on panties after being up and down on a step stool for about and hour ( had slight cramping also )
Went on to have healthy pregnancy :)

Currently 5 weeks 2 days. Began spotting red at 4 weeks 6 days about 4 small coins (best description? Hehe) within 18 hours. Then changed to brown discharge until this morning when it increased and turned red again. I've also had dull cramping even before spotting began. I'm not even sure if I've upgraded from spotting to light bleeding. Drs office explained might be imposition bleeding when I called 2 days ago and recommended to call if it got worse. Well they are closed to today :/ 
Cramping is increasing as bleeding increases. Cramping has always been in the lower left back ( sometimes seems pinchy ). 
Reading all these experiences is so informative but I'm so torn on what to feel emotionally. I'm trying to stay neutral or numb I guess but it remains difficult with the cramping. Wishing there were more resources here in the states other than the emergency room.


----------



## Millnsy

Thank you for this thread! I'm 7+4 with my second baby and had bad cramping on tummy and lower back yesterday evening with light brown discharge. It was all fine this morning but as the day has gone on, I have had more cramping and now more pinkish discharge. I feel reassured by some of your experiences but am still really worried. I didn't have anything like this at all last time ;-(


----------



## jam

Thanks for posting this and for everyone sharing their stories. 

I had bleeding with my first pregnancy at 10w5d. It was once in the morning. Pink, watery discharge. Had a scan and everything was fine. I had the same another 2 or 3 times during the pregnancy.

This time i am 6w5d. Last night i pulled my stomach. Had a sharp pain followed be period pains. Last night the blood was red, not enough to go onto my underwear but there every time i wiped. This morning it was brown, but as i started doing things it went back to red, still only when i wiped. Went on a bus to baby group, bright red blood some on my underwear and dripping after i went toilet. Got home and as ive settled down so has the bleeding. Not it is brown and red and only when i wipe. 

Have a scan in the morning to see if baby is hanging in there. xx


----------



## Amy31

When did you start bleeding? 6+5

How heavy was the bleeding? It was bright red and soaked underwear.

What consistency was it (ie. were there clots / was it bitty / was it watery)
Just like af I suppose no clots etc...

How long did it last? The initial rush of blood then it ease and bleed for a few hours then for about 3 or 4 days brown discharge. 

What colour was the bleeding? Red then brown.

I did have AF cramps for about an hour before the bleed not sure if it was related or not. I had them before and since and all was fine.


----------



## LWood

I bled for aprox. 18 days during my 5-7th weeks. It was dark brown mostly but at times it was bright red. It was never heavy but it did reach my panty liner quite a few times. Cramping off and on like the beginning of AF. I had a ripping feeling in my pelvis area one night aound 6 weeks and I thought surely this was the end.

At 5w5d I had a scan and I was told I would miscarry. The baby didn't look right.
I was given pain meds (that I never took) and sent home to wait.

Today I am 7w7d and I had a scan and saw a perfect little baby as well as a blood clot (their guess) as big as baby's head resting right under the umbilical cord.

I haven't bled for 3 1/2 days. They think my bleeding was due to the blood clot. They think they were looking at the clot when they told me my baby was abnormal.

They can't do anything about the clot but baby looks great, stong heartbeat and did a dance for me.

Praying for a H&H 9 months for all.

P.S. I am on progesterone suppositories twice a day.


----------



## isaiahfaith

I have had spotting since the get go in my pregnancy. First I had implantation bleeding a couple weeks after conception. Then every little thing, i.e. intercourse, bowel movements, caused brown/light pink blood. Last night I had dark RED blood.. only a little bit.. but I was so scared! I booked an ultrasound ASAP. Blood came back again this morning.

I went in to my ultrasound expecting the worst... but... Baby is great! 

So is my uterus, ovaries, cervix (LOL) .. they had to make sure those were okay too.

We got to see our tiny baby and the womb sac and the yolk sac. Everything is intact. Baby's heart is even beating already! It's heartbeat is 116 which the technician said is great for 5 weeks 6 days. I thought I was 6 weeks, 1 day, but I am actually back a couple days - so my online ovulation predictor was off by a couple days. 

As for what caused the bleeding... 
The technician said around 6 weeks, many women have bleeding or spotting due to further implantation of the baby. In other words, the baby is getting nice and cozy and making itself a deeper home in the womb sac. Implantation bleeding happens after conception, but the baby really does continue to attach further to the lining as weeks progress.

She said many women absorb the bleeding into their uterus and never see any sign of it, whereas some see all of it and it ends up leaking out. I'm one of those people. It is supposedly very common because she said she sees women every day in my same situation at the same 6 weeks, and all of their babies end of being great. In fact, she had three women before me with the exact same issue and their babies all turned out okay.


----------



## Klh0313

Question and I hope someone can help. I was 5 days late starting my period. But when I started it was very light and has remained that way ever since (I started on July 11th). I took a pregnancy test after I was a few days late and it was negative. Coukd I still maybe be pregnant? I know my nerves are shot over this. I've always been regular (I'm 32). I have no clotting or cramps or anything, and it's really only there when I wipe. I don't know if I'm nauseous because of my nerves. But I use an ovulation calendar on my phone and we had sex just before and after I would have ovulated. Has anyone ever been through this????? This is my first time posting and I'm really hoping to get some good answers. Thanks!


----------



## izzismom08

When I was pregnant with my daughter 5 years ago, I started bleeding at 6 weeks 3 days. Rushed to ER because I was young and scared. Came to find out I had A- blood and needed the rhogam shot. I got it and had no more bleeding. Got a repeat shot at 28weeks. All was fine until 34 weeks 6 days when I started bleeding horribly (like a murder scene sorry for tmi) I called dr they told me to go to labor and delivery bc they didnt know what to do. They did an u/s and told me I had a blood clot on my placenta and also my placenta had some how turned and grew anterior to my stomach so I couldnt have a c-section. well 22hours of pitocin later and I had a healthy baby girl.

I am currently 9 weeks 3 days pregnant with baby #2. At 6weeks 3 days I began to bleed again. So having past experience I went to ER explained to them that I needed an u/s and rhogam shot. They did ultrasound and baby had a strong heartbeat already at 128 (tech couldnt believe it)(said first ultrasound that young she did to get a heartbeat already) I was happy and they gave me the rhogam shot and sent me home. All was fine until yesterday at 9weeks 2 days. I started out my day with horrible hip pain(on the outside). By the evening time I had began to spot again this time bright red no clots no cramps though. I called the doctor and she told me it would be a waste of time and money to go to ER bc they could NOT give me another shot until 18weeks. She said she is not that worried but I am to come in today for another u/s and we will go from there. So keep your fingers crossed everything is ok today. This A.M. the blood was brown so I am confused on what to think and even though this is my second baby I still am nervous.


----------



## ajksand

I had a little spotting the day I found out I was pregnant so about 4 weeks but stopped that day then about a week later it started again. It started out as a brownish/pink color, only 2 times was there enough to get on my panties. Went to dr had a scan baby was implanted good & there was a fetal pole and little blip of a baby they also did blood work and hcg was rising but progesterone was low so now I am on progesteron and bleeding stopped 24 hrs after taking first dose. Moved about a week after I started the meds and had a spottig episode the day after for about 3 hrs. Go back to the dr today for my 8 week check up, hoping for another scan:)


----------



## wellsk

What a good idea, although I always say; your pregnancy is unique to you, and just because one lady has 'similar symptoms' and has a positive or negative result, it doesn't mean that you will have the same outcome. Nothing compares to the knowledgeable opinion of your healthcare provider :flower:

When did you start bleeding?
My bleeding started when I was exactly 7 weeks pregnant

How heavy was the bleeding?
It was a massive gush all at once, so it was extremely heavy, it then lightened and was like medium/heavy spotting.

What consistency was it (ie. were there clots / was it bitty / was it watery)
It was pretty much just bright red blood on it's own, but towards the end of the bleeding I did have a couple of little clots.

How long did it last?
The gush of blood was over as soon as it began (although I think that's probably implied), the spotting lasted until the next morning, but got progressively lighter.

What colour was the bleeding?
Bright blood red.

I had a scan while the spotting was still occuring (went to A&E straight after the gush of blood happened) and baby was absolutely fine. That was now 4 weeks ago and my little one is still going strong :flower:


----------

